

Prototype glasses help the visually impaired avoid obstacles - KD12
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/29/prototype-glasses-help-the-visually-impaired-avoid-obstacles/

======
jonmrodriguez
Similarly, an app for either AR glasses or camera glasses that pair with a
phone should be able to help totally blind people navigate by providing an
interface like "virtual sonar", where headphones play sounds in which pitches,
amplitudes, and doppler effects encode the direction to the destination and
the bearing and distance of each nearby obstacle or danger.

~~~
jonmrodriguez
If someone else doesn't beat me to it, I'll release this as an app for the POV
camera app glasses my startup is making, <http://kck.st/redefine-reality>

